# What filter for my Juwel Rio 125



## Richard (2 Feb 2014)

Hi guys,
I have recently started adding co2 to my tank thanks to an excellent 'set up' article on this site.
I started from scratch with new substrate and plants and I must admit that my tank has never looked so good,plants growing well and all the livestock very healthy and active.I have been keeping fish for a long time and I think that this is the best planted tank I have had,I'm sure it's due to the addition of co2.

Now I am thinking of removing the internal Juwel filter and using an external,mainly to improve the flow by using a spray bar but also to give me more room to grow more plants.
I have made a bit of a short list of what I think are suitable filters for my 125 litre tank,they are...
Eheim  Classic 2215 which is rated at 620 l/h
Eheim 2071 pro3 250 rated at 950 l/h
Tetratec ex 1200,not sure of the l/h but don't think it's 1000 l/h

I have seen it mentioned that Eheim flow rates are actually measured with the filter media in them to give a true reading which would be good but not sure on that one.

Anyway,I would welcome suggestions regarding these filters from members that have them in their setups.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Matt Warner (2 Feb 2014)

When I was running my Rio 125 high-tech before I went low tech, I used a fluvial fx5 with the flow turned down a little bit. It was ideal and not too much flow at all. I'm now back to the standard filter now which is fine form low tech. The only problem with the fx5 is that it doesn't have a spray bar.


----------



## Richard (2 Feb 2014)

Hi Matt,
Thanks for your reply,I really want the spray bar as I think it gives a better type of movement across the whole tank.


----------



## Matt Warner (2 Feb 2014)

I've heard that the EX1200 is a good filter and is about the turnover you want to aim for.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (2 Feb 2014)

Hi the EX1200 is 1200lph. I had one running on my Rio 125. Its for sale if you are interested?


----------



## Richard (2 Feb 2014)

Lee Sweeting said:


> Hi the EX1200 is 1200lph. I had one running on my Rio 125. Its for sale if you are interested?


 
Hi Lee,
Thanks for the offer mate,is it in good nick and how much do you want for it,oh and are you willing to post?


----------



## Lee Sweeting (2 Feb 2014)

Richard said:


> Hi Lee,
> Thanks for the offer mate,is it in good nick and how much do you want for it,oh and are you willing to post?


 

Yea its in good condition, its only six months old. I still have the original box etc, etc. The only thing you will need is some new tubing, i was using an inline heater. theres still one decent length though. I'm after £55 posted.


----------



## Richard (2 Feb 2014)

What size tubing does it need?


----------



## Lee Sweeting (2 Feb 2014)

Its 16/22.


----------



## Richard (2 Feb 2014)

Thanks Lee,1 last question,does it leave room in the cabinet for a FE and a few odds and ends as I've heard they're pretty big.


----------



## Richard (2 Feb 2014)

Lee,sorry mate,just had an offer of a Eheim which is my preferred choice,sorry to muck you about.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (2 Feb 2014)

No problems at all Richard. Good luck with the set up


----------



## ivydree (3 Feb 2014)

I've got a JBL e901 on a rio 125.

No complains at all. Easy to service, quiet, and it seems to do the job efficiently.


----------



## Vazkez (9 Feb 2014)

ivydree said:


> I've got a JBL e901 on a rio 125.
> 
> No complains at all. Easy to service, quiet, and it seems to do the job efficiently.



That's a very nice filter... Pyti it's cost so much lol. I was thinking about removing the internal filter as well. 
Want to do it in summer though.


----------



## Richard (9 Feb 2014)

I removed my internal in about 15 minutes,just took a long kitchen knife and carefully cut through the top 2 blobs of silicone on either side,then I carefully slid the knife down the back of the filter,pulling it gently away from the back of the tank,and sliced through the 2 blobs on the back wall and then the 2 blobs on the side of the tank.Just be careful not to use too much force and be careful not to cut into the silicone on the tank glass.
I done mine with all the water and fish in situ,it's easy if you take your time,and also well worth it for the extra space it gives you.


----------



## Vazkez (9 Feb 2014)

Hmmm interesting. I am bit scared to do it to be honest. How did you remove the silicon from glass after you removed the filter? 

Thk


----------



## Richard (9 Feb 2014)

Razor blade.
Nothing to be scared about,8 blobs of silicone all together,be careful,take it slowly and job done!you wont regret it.


----------



## ivydree (10 Feb 2014)

Vazkez said:


> Hmmm interesting. I am bit scared to do it to be honest. How did you remove the silicon from glass after you removed the filter?
> 
> Thk


 
I used Perlon to remove the silicone stuff that was still on the glass. Just a small ball and then scrub in a rotation movment (does that make any sense?)


----------



## Vazkez (10 Feb 2014)

Thank you both,

and yes ivy it does make sense 
However I will do this in late spring or early summer cause I want to take the tank out


----------



## ivydree (10 Feb 2014)

Well, it's worth the work.

The tank suddenly seems twice as big!


----------



## Vazkez (10 Feb 2014)

ivydree said:


> Well, it's worth the work.
> 
> The tank suddenly seems twice as big!



Yeah it's quite big just not sure what my GF gonna say when I tell her I want to spen another £80 for canister


----------



## ivydree (10 Feb 2014)

Vazkez said:


> when I tell her


 
Well... don't...


----------

